# 12 character archetypes as pairs of opposites



## hal0hal0

Tagging @Animal and @Veggie in case you guys find this interesting.

Just a thought. Was looking at this from Jung's (?) 12 character archetypes and it occurred to me that we can think of the 12 types as 6 pairs of opposites where each pair has overlapping sentiments even if their ultimate sphere of influence is radically different. 

I know absolutely nothing formally about the archetypes, but just tossing ideas out there. Oversimplifying like mad.












*Ruler-Outlaw* = Both have a power fixation but one is in service of rebellion, the other, for order. 
*Explorer-Innocent* = Both are individualistic specimens, but the explorer craves physical freedom, whereas the innocent seems to favor freedom within the mind (i.e., living in society, but as their own person) 
*Creator-Everyman* = Well, this one's tough b/c there's no description for "everyman." If I had to take a stab in the dark, perhaps both surrender/comply themselves to a particular ideology... Creator surrenders to imagination. Everyman complies with social structure. 
*Hero-Caregiver* = This one's easy, I think. They're both protectors, but the hero does it in the name of personal conviction (Ego) whereas caregiver is protecting out of social conviction (Social) 
*Magician-Lover* = Hrm, not sure... Perhaps both crave intensity of experience (SX)? The Lover craving the ultimate interpersonal intensity (Amor) whereas the Magician craves ultimate intrapersonal intensity (i.e., not just mastery of knowledge, but the application of it as well. Sort of a 5-ish thing?). 
*Sage-Jester* = Haha, WISDOM. Jester is a system "destroyer" (pointing out the madness within order). Whereas the Sage works against madness. 

*Randoms:*

1. It'd be really cool to see how this overlaps with enneagram (probably *very* complex).
2. Triplet groupings (with the "center" one being the most extreme):


*Order* (Ruler, Sage, Innocent): Promote civilization and order. 
*Ego *(Hero, Magician, Creator): "Larger than life" individualist... emphasis on persona and spectacle. 
*Freedom *(Outlaw, Explorer, Jester): The Defiant. 
*Social *(Caregiver, Lover, Everyman): Selflessness? 

3. No idea what other variants there are of this "color wheel."
4. Magician seems like an Engineer/Scientist whereas Sage is more like Philosophical/Political Scientist.
5. Need a proper reference for archetypes (I also love how British people use the word "proper.")
6. Instinct variants. I feel like there's overlap between the 4 cardinal directions and sp/sx/so...


----------

